# Drain fly larvae?



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I know that mosquito larvae are okay for bettas, but anyone know about drain fly larvae or gnat larvae? 

We have tons of mosquitos, gnats, and flies here and I just want to be sure that if I harvest the mosquito larvae and a few tag-alongs slip in, my fishy friends will be okay.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what a drain fly is. Gnats and wingless fruitflies are probably fine. In the wild, bettas pretty much eat insects so as long as it's not a venomous or stinging insect, chances are he can eat it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I feed any kind of larva that show up in my buckets and have never had any health issue...however, if the Betta fails to eat all of them and they get away and grow up....this can be problematic especially for small fish...I am assuming you are referring to Drangonfly nymps and since these guys are predators they can wipe out Betta fry......


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

nope, drain flies are also called moth flies and filter flies, they literally live in the drains here, it's annoying. They are quite small and look like this...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I did not know that.....learn something new everyday...lol.....I don't know if we have them here...but if we do/did and I had access to the larva....I would feed them to my Bettas...I feed all kinds of critters and some I have no idea what they are...but I have never had any losses due to native critters I feed...at least that I know of....


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I fed one of my girls a lovebug once...well actually it landed in her tank so it was sweet justice for me lol


----------

